# Big Mangrove Snapper & Yellowtail Snapper



## csheridan (Jan 15, 2018)

On my last trip out bottom fishing I caught a few big mangrove snapper and a nice yellowtail. Both were in 150' of water. Not chumming just drift fishing over hard bottom with Sand perch and pinfish as bait.

Also caught a couple Amberjack and red grouper also. For some reason we did not catch the number and size of big red grouper we usually do. Maybe they are closer in because of the colder water? But we still did end up with 3 nice ones.

Please check out my video of the trip below!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Where were you fishing at? Pensacola?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

LITECATCH said:


> Where were you fishing at? Pensacola?


Curious myself dont see many yellowtail in our neck of the woods


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks like he is from venice FL?


----------



## csheridan (Jan 15, 2018)

Yes this was during a trip down to Venice, FL. Biggest yellowtail I have ever caught!


----------

